# Windows server 2003 "server" service stops randomnly



## sydmyth (Mar 31, 2009)

G'day guys, 

As mentioned in the title, the "server" service just stops randomnly thus stoping file/folder sharing. It's been happening for the past two days now. The event viewer has not given a very positive direction. Acronis runs every night till 11pm. I wonder if it happens right after that. The server is a Windows Server 2003 standard edition.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You saythe event viewer is not being helpful, are there any errors in the system or application log at all that even MIGHT be a clue?


----------

